# omlette



## mikeruss (15 Apr 2015)

I know omelette is good foot with protein in the egg. Does anyone add anything in for extra proteins. Or is a basic omelette ok


----------



## BigonaBianchi (15 Apr 2015)

I just cooked a huge omlette...6 eggs, milk, salami, tomatoes, herbs, salt , pepper, little olive oil.....maybe throw in a scoop of protien shake powder....erm...strawberry ....lol!


----------



## Dayvo (15 Apr 2015)

Add spinach, onion and green pepper.


----------



## vickster (15 Apr 2015)

Bacon, cheese and tomato for me...lots of ketchup as I don't like the taste of egg


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Apr 2015)

when you say 'basic' omlette... do you mean just egg and nowt else? if so  that's scrambled egg gone wrong.

for me, cheese & mushroom or cheese & bacon, or sometimes, if I'm feeling really adventurous, bacon & mushroom


----------



## speccy1 (15 Apr 2015)

BigonaBianchi said:


> I just cooked a huge omlette...6 eggs, milk, salami, tomatoes, herbs, salt , pepper, little olive oil.....maybe throw in a scoop of protien shake powder....erm...strawberry ....lol!


Strawberry?? Ewwww

Banana perhaps.......LOL!


----------



## speccy1 (15 Apr 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Add spinach, onion and green pepper.


Sounds very nice


----------



## Red17 (16 Apr 2015)

Always add chorizo to mine with onions and tomatoes - not sure its the healthiest option but love it all the same


----------



## puffinbilly (16 Apr 2015)

BigonaBianchi said:


> I just cooked a huge omlette...6 eggs, milk, salami, tomatoes, herbs, salt , pepper, little olive oil.....maybe throw in a scoop of protien shake powder....erm...strawberry ....lol!



That's not an omlette that's just the contents of your cupboard in a pan minus the two Oxo cubes at the back.


----------



## jonny jeez (16 Apr 2015)

MontyVeda said:


> when you say 'basic' omlette... do you mean just egg and nowt else? if so  that's scrambled egg gone wrong.
> 
> for me, cheese & mushroom or cheese & bacon, or sometimes, if I'm feeling really adventurous, bacon & mushroom


Scrambled egg contains milk. An omlette should never contain milk. 

Tut tut.


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Apr 2015)

Ham, tomatoes and a dash of Worcestercestersheshershire sauce


----------



## slowmotion (16 Apr 2015)

BigonaBianchi said:


> I just cooked a huge omlette...6 eggs, milk, salami, tomatoes, herbs, salt , pepper, little olive oil.....maybe throw in a scoop of protien shake powder....erm...strawberry ....lol!


 Blooming lightweight.....


----------



## mcshroom (16 Apr 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> Scrambled egg contains milk. An omlette should never contain milk.
> 
> Tut tut.



Scrambled egg with milk leaves a soggy liquid when it's cooked. Best scrambled egg is cooked in the frying pan with butter, especially served over fresh wholemeal toast


----------



## hopless500 (16 Apr 2015)

Cheese and mushroom omelette


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Apr 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> Scrambled egg contains milk. An omlette should never contain milk.
> 
> Tut tut.


maybe in kent... but that's darn sarf... WTF do they know about anything darn sarf???


----------



## stephec (16 Apr 2015)

numbnuts said:


> Chip omlette



I've never tried one, but that sounds like the king of omelettes, especially if you have a piece of steak with it.


----------



## Arrowfoot (16 Apr 2015)

There should be a law protecting the omlette. Milk, strawberries etc are against the gospel and I am sure the Koran has a view on it.


----------



## Twinks (16 Apr 2015)

How do you make your omelette? I fry onions or mushrooms in butter then stir up half a dozen eggs lightly, chuck them in and when it just starts to set on the bottom sprinkle cheese on top and shove it under the grill.....mmmmmmmm... that's tea sorted then.


----------



## Mrs M (16 Apr 2015)

Cheese, tomato and ham. Then extra chees and finish under the grill.
Serve with brown sauce and toast.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Apr 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> Scrambled egg contains milk. An omlette should never contain milk.
> 
> Tut tut.


Hmmmmm, scrambled egg doesn't necessarily require milk either. I make mine with it, but I'm considered a highly flammable heretic awaiting a match in some Chicken owner circles.


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Apr 2015)

Im a chicken owner and scrambled egg has milk but omelette does not . My chickens told me that and they never lie . Actually they never do anything apart from lay eggs , eat and shoot .
anyway , omelette ... I heat butter in a pan and beat 3 eggs with a fork until the butter has melted and then pour the eggs into the pan pushing the mix into the middle so the runny bits get cooked . Once its firm I flip it like a pancake and add shredded ham and grated cheese to half of the cooked side . I then fold the omelette in half over the ham and cheese and let the mix and cheese seal it into a pocket . Maybe turn a few times to get the cheese melting if needed .


----------



## dan_bo (16 Apr 2015)

Protein powder in an omelette hahahaspew.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Apr 2015)

What's the latest word on eggs? I seem to remember thst when i was a kid they were considered some sort of superfood of the gods*** but then the rumbings began about being careful. How many a week is considered OK?

*** I do also though remember the curious phrase "egg bound" but that was maybe zn odd lancashire malady - have never hesrd of the peril since.


----------



## willic (17 Apr 2015)

Just Leek and Onions.Plenty of black pepper sprinkled on...


----------



## Hicky (17 Apr 2015)

Omelette becomes scrambled egg when it is stuck to the pan and you(ie me) cockup freeing it......no milk in either...no pepper/salt or anything....if you want a quiche minus the crust then do that, stop spoiling the pure nature of a simple food for simple folk(ie me). 
Protein powder in this mix...


----------



## Twinks (17 Apr 2015)

Blue Hills said:


> *** I do also though remember the curious phrase "egg bound" but that was maybe zn odd lancashire malady - have never hesrd of the peril since.



Think it's the poor hen that gets eggbound.


----------



## cardiac case (17 Apr 2015)

My ex guvnor was so tight he used to turn the gas off while he flipped his omelette.


----------



## Red17 (17 Apr 2015)

Blue Hills said:


> What's the latest word on eggs? I seem to remember thst when i was a kid they were considered some sort of superfood of the gods*** but then the rumbings began about being careful. How many a week is considered OK?
> 
> *** I do also though remember the curious phrase "egg bound" but that was maybe zn odd lancashire malady - have never hesrd of the peril since.



They went out of favour for a while with claims that they raised cholesterol, but recently they seem to have decided they don't - a bit like everything else they warn you off 

Definitely remember my mother / grandmother warning about getting egg bound though - but that was always with hard boiled eggs rather than fried / scrambled so no idea if there was any truth in it.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (17 Apr 2015)

Paul Newman in Cool Hand Luke didn't appear to be egg bound and he ate fifty of them in an hour!!


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Apr 2015)

Red17 said:


> They went out of favour for a while with claims that they raised cholesterol, but recently they seem to have decided they don't - a bit like everything else they warn you off
> 
> Definitely remember my mother / grandmother warning about getting egg bound though - but that was always with hard boiled eggs rather than fried / scrambled so no idea if there was any truth in it.


Ah thanks for confirming the egg bound memory 

Are you northern?


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Apr 2015)

my mother, father and nan also mentioned the 'egg bound' thing, but they also said stuff like, "don't swallow bubble gum or it'll stick to your heart, and then you'll die." so can't rely on anything they told me.


----------



## Saluki (17 Apr 2015)

I've just had a 2 egg omelette with 180g mushrooms and a bit of laughing cow light, spread on the top and grilled. Yumsville!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Apr 2015)

Cheese, you just need to add cheese.


----------



## cardiac case (17 Apr 2015)

You are all missing THE most important instruction.

Separate the whites from the yokes. Whisk whites, then fold the yokes back in.

Twice the size and half the calories.


----------



## theclaud (17 Apr 2015)




----------



## dan_bo (17 Apr 2015)

Tail End Charlie said:


> Paul Newman in Cool Hand Luke didn't appear to be egg bound and he ate fifty of them in an hour!!


Did you share a dressing room?


----------



## MontyVeda (17 Apr 2015)

cardiac case said:


> You are all missing THE most important instruction.
> 
> Separate the whites from the yokes. Whisk whites, then fold the yokes back in.
> 
> Twice the size and half the calories.


is it still half the calories if i use an electric whisk?


----------



## Red17 (17 Apr 2015)

Blue Hills said:


> Ah thanks for confirming the egg bound memory
> 
> Are you northern?



Carlisle originally, so probably a northern saying.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Apr 2015)

theclaud said:


> View attachment 85977



You're not going to eat that bread/toast after it's been on that manky plastic table are you?


----------



## theclaud (17 Apr 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You're not going to eat that bread/toast after it's been on that manky plastic table are you?


It's good wholesome Welsh outdoor mank, that. Far less risky than drinking from a glass at @rich p's. 

Anyway, in a general sense, Brits are hopeless at omelettes. They make gigantic burnt egg sponges with loads of irrelevant crap in.


----------



## cardiac case (17 Apr 2015)

MontyVeda said:


> is it still half the calories if i use an electric whisk?





If you sharpen the whisk blades it cuts the calories in half.


----------



## JtB (17 Apr 2015)

Having a Spanish wife means omelettes (tortillas españolas) take on a whole new meaning.


----------



## rich p (18 Apr 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> You're not going to eat that bread/toast after it's been on that *minging* plastic table are you?


FTFY


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Apr 2015)

True fact, I have never eaten an omelette in my life. Dull, but true.


----------



## windyrider (21 Apr 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/smokedsalmonomelette_93229

No sauce required.


----------

